# Talk on Takeovers and Mergers



## positivecashflow (4 January 2005)

This will certainly be an interesting 2005.


----------



## Warren Buffet II (27 February 2005)

Hi positivecashflow,

I think the Mcafee - Microsoft take over will be more a war for the AV (Antivirus) business as MSFT already bought 2 AV companies between last year and this year and it is starting to have its own Spyware and Adware software. I am waiting for a release of a AV program soon.

I think the AV business is the next Internet/computer war, apart from Google/MSFT.

WBII


----------

